# Any Expats in Trecate / Novara



## RLPARKER (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm moving back to Italy in May, specifically Trecate near Novara. Although I have many Italian Friends in the local area, it is also nice to meet up with English speakers for drinks and conversation! Im 32 and soon to be married. Looking forward to meeting new people in Bella Italia!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Congragulations on your forthcoming marriage.. 

Yes I can quite understand the feeling of wanting to meet up with people who have English as a first language 

maiden


----------



## RLPARKER (Feb 7, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Congragulations on your forthcoming marriage..
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind welcome!!


----------

